
Immutable list implementation in JavaScript without [] and {} - medv
https://medv.io/immutable-list-implementation/
======
uwu
> But to deal with a really big list in JavaScript we need tail call
> optimization. And luckily ES6 has it.

it was never on by default in v8 and it was completely removed recently which
makes me sad

[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/v8/issues/detail?id=4698#c69](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/v8/issues/detail?id=4698#c69)

